# Rlt 46 New Model



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just created this new watch with hand made sandwich dial.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow. I like that... and this close to Christmas too 

How big? How much?


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Roy said:


> Just created this new watch with hand made sandwich dial.


I like that , whats the movement quartz or auto ?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

That looks great, Roy. I tell you what would be _really_ cool... If you could get the 'RLT' and 'England' to glow like the rest of the dial I realise this is probably difficult, but it would look good...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> That looks great, Roy. I tell you what would be _really_ cool... If you could get the 'RLT' and 'England' to glow like the rest of the dial I realise this is probably difficult, but it would look good...


It's not difficult and I can do it if people want that.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry, case is 40mm with display back. Automatic movement.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Dare i ask if you have a price for it yet?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one Roy :clap:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Roy, i loke that a lot. Would be interesting to see that face on a RLT27. Would look very Panerai and very cool.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice, I can see me making an acquisition, like everyone says, any idea on price yet.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Depending on how much I can get the movements for, as they have gone up, approx Â£150


----------



## Matblack (Apr 17, 2007)

Roy said:


> Depending on how much I can get the movements for, as they have gone up, approx Â£150


Blimey I don't log in for months and the day I do theres a new watch and its a beauty. I'll have one of these when you start production Roy, I also have a couple of watches to send you for fixing/ service, I'll send you an email soon

Cheers

MB


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Perfect x-mas gift! :rltb:

Please provide more info about movement, screw-down crown and availability etc..

Rgds


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I would prefer this... if it were possible...










(If they don't know where RLT lives.... let 'em look it up!)

But I shall probably buy one!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Mmmmm...


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks great - love the numbers. As michaelh says, they look very Panerai. Also like the revamped 'RLT' design, although personally I like dials with almost nothing on (RLT29 is my fave).

If I hadn't already bought the one watch I'm allowed this year (!) ... from Roy, of course... I would be counting out my pennies at this very moment.

The man's an artist :agree:

Kevin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> I would prefer this... if it were possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chris l said:


> Mmmmm...


Mmmm indeed :heart:



AbingtonLad said:


> The man's an artist :agree:
> 
> Kevin


Ain`t that the truth :rltb:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very |Panny| - I could be tempted to maybe go outside my usual budget for that!

Where's the piggy bank, there's Â£21 in there, and I've got Â£68 in the Fleaby account incoming to spend, that's up to over half the dosh - :tongue2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very |Panny| - I could be tempted to maybe go outside my usual budget for that!

Where's the piggy bank, there's Â£21 in there, and I've got Â£68 in the Fleaby account incoming to spend, that's up to over half the dosh - :tongue2:

Ooooops - that excited hit button twice!! :to_become_senile:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool watch Roy, I like that a lot (I prefer it without England on the dial too).

Can't help wondering what that dial would look like in an O&W Commander style case ?

Good to see you back on here again by the way 

Dave


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That looks very chic Roy! :yes: Like Chris and Dave, I prefer it without England on the dial.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Like it a lot Roy - would prefer non lumed Logo though and call me an old "Tradionalist", I prefer your standard RLT logo. h34r:

Would consider buying one though - looks good.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Again i am with Chris and Dave. Looks better without the england. I hate to say it but it might look better without the RLT on the dial to. It would look good with RLT England going round the bottom of the face in the same way it says swiss made on the omegas/tags. Just my opinion though. If someone who was good with photoshop could do this to see what it is like that would be cool.


----------



## jobseeker (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep, looks good to this new boy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

holy crap, there is a Roy 

Very nice, like the lume!!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

ESL said:


> Like it a lot Roy - would prefer non lumed Logo though and call me an old "Tradionalist", I prefer your standard RLT logo. h34r:
> 
> Would consider buying one though - looks good.


I agree, the standard 'RLT Watch Co' and 'England' would be my choice 

A great design Roy :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Unless you could do "England" real tiny below the 6 marker. And I would not go with a lumed logo, when it ages, aged lume is nice, an aged logo may not be. I like the new RLT logo


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

James said:


> Unless you could do "England" real tiny below the 6 marker. And I would not go with a lumed logo, when it ages, aged lume is nice, an aged logo may not be. I like the new RLT logo


Agree - or 'RLT - Bridlington' small and discreet below the 6.

Let the historians figure that out....


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

chris l said:


> Agree - or 'RLT - Bridlington' small and discreet below the 6.


Glad some people agree. As i said the previous post it should say RLT England below the six.


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks very nice. Not keen on England on the face as it is, nice and small made in england under 6 would be nice. Would prefer the older logo BUT new one is good and I can see it growing on me.

Just spent a load on an O&W ID3077 - coming tomorrow, thanks for sending Roy  :rltb: But there is Xmas........


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mmm, like that a lot.

no date, a three, coloured second hand, swords , a three, no date, lume, automatic, did i mention the three or the lack of date?

that's the new seiko for xmas out the window then.

either logo suits me but not lumed please. the england or east riding or yorkshire or bridlington might be nice in an arc under the 6.

have friends and family in driffield and foxholes - Roy had i known you were so flippin close i would have bought you a pint or seven. :cheers:

put one on hold for me

:nuke:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

forgot to ask - what's the gap between lugs / strap size?

going to have to put a couple on the block to get the funds for this and need to know what to keep re straps and deps...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes yes like it ,i await the sales :tongue2:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it looks excellent, well done Roy. 

Perhaps you could lose the "England" on the dial and etch the case back with something like "Hand made in England" instead? Not that it matters, it's a nice looking watch in any case.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice design. Is there going to be a limited number made?

My family would disown me if I wore a watch with the words 'England' written right across the face like that... ...you understand my predicament i'm sure  :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really like the logo which I feel suits the bold simplicity of the dial, also I agree with Stan about having it`s origins etched on the case back :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I like what you've done with that, Roy, nice bold design.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe put "automatic' in small text between hands center and 6 marker, if it looks too sparse on the front in lieu of "England". Or a model name, actually name it vs. just a model number and put that in the sweet spot, but a little closer to the 6 from the mid line level with the tops of the 4 & 8 marker.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I like it Roy, but as usual Id like it in a Divers case... Perhaps one of the new O&Ws... with the sword hands off the 11... yum... 

Agree a non logo (simple and plain) dial would be cool too, with perhaps just RLT England at 6. I actually prefer the old Logo... Perhaps you could sell unbranded ones as parts on the site?


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Really like the face and the hands. Not sure about the case.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice, good size and very legible. Agree with some, you can't have something above and nothing below. It doesn't look right, as if somethinjg is missing, it is, "England" or Automatic", it looked right in the first pic IMO


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

desmondus rotundus said:


> forgot to ask - what's the gap between lugs / strap size?
> 
> going to have to put a couple on the block to get the funds for this and need to know what to keep re straps and deps...


20mm

Nice job Roy, looks really good


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Great looking dial, Not sure i like the hands, maybe something a bit bigger.

Any idea when you'll have them ready Roy?

Cheers

Bill


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

bill said:


> Great looking dial, Not sure i like the hands, maybe something a bit bigger.


I'd be interested to see it without a seconds hand


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice.......love the sandwich dial and hands (sword...my fav) not so sure about the red second hand...maybe silver to match the others might look nice....biggest turn off for me is the stomping big "ENGLAND" logo.....reminds me too much of a supporters tee shirt on some costa beach side bar!









I reckon a smaller "Made in England" under the 6 would be more classy......then again maybe I'm just a snob? :lol:

While I am at it.......not 100% with the new RLT logo....very art deco and to my mind (very small of course) doesn't suit....I think RLT in the typeface of the numbers would look far more "together"

Then again.......it has to suit all tastes and as we know in here that bloody impossible!


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great but I'm inclined to agree with others and say "made in England" under the 6 will look better and maybe "automatic 46" or some thing in the place of England


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

spankone said:


> Looks great but I'm inclined to agree with others and say "made in England" under the 6 will look better and maybe "automatic 46" or some thing in the place of England


Agreed


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

ETCHY said:


> Can't help wondering what that dial would look like in an O&W Commander style case ?





JonW said:


> I like it Roy, but as usual Id like it in a Divers case... Perhaps one of the new O&Ws... with the sword hands off the 11... yum...


Commander case (but with a 12 hour bezel for me). Mmmmm


----------



## David_engineer (Oct 18, 2008)

I love the overall look of the watch, but I have a moral dilemma - should I buy it when I have my heart set on a 24-hour automatic? Does anybody even -make- a 24-hour automatic movement? I have been searching the web for weeks and have had no success ... So this might be my only hope.

David B - the engineer


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Poor poor Roy - he must sometimes he's :wallbash:

He spends months, weeks, hours, minutes (?) designing and producing a new watch and then we go:

"_ooh I like that - how much what size? but..._

I'd prefer it if the logo was different, in a different case, maybe different hands, could the "England" be there, not be there, be swapped with Bridlington, placed under the six etc"

Perhaps I misunderstand - is this the finished production model or a consultative design?

I appreciate that one of the attractions of buying a RLT is the possibility of customising...

Maybe Roy should offer a list of options available when he designs his next piece...

...and if I get any input, my vote goes for something handwinding... if possible not ETA


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

WOW Nice one Roy 

Cheers Mal


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> Poor poor Roy - he must sometimes he's :wallbash:
> 
> He spends months, weeks, hours, minutes (?) designing and producing a new watch and then we go:
> 
> ...


Well we wouldn't want him slacking now...would we? :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> Poor poor Roy - he must sometimes he's :wallbash:


Yes, I always think the same when he shows a new model. I bet if he said, "These are now made and available" then nobody would suggest "improvements".


----------



## jobseeker (Sep 28, 2008)

David_engineer said:


> I love the overall look of the watch, but I have a moral dilemma - should I buy it when I have my heart set on a 24-hour automatic? Does anybody even -make- a 24-hour automatic movement? I have been searching the web for weeks and have had no success ... So this might be my only hope.
> 
> David B - the engineer


Glycine Airman plus a few others ?


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

JonW said:


> Agree a non logo (simple and plain) dial would be cool too, with perhaps just RLT England at 6. I actually prefer the old Logo... Perhaps you could sell unbranded ones as parts on the site?


Exactly what i said. Would look great with a plain dial and just RLT england under the 6.


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Roy, it is stunning.

Count me in - if I can beat the rush - and my vote would be without 'England' (sorry), but the RLT glowing would be very, very cool.

Money is right here waiting... :rltb:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I imagine the reason Roy hasn't responded, is he's finishing off the 50 different versions we've suggested :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

That's nice Lenny...but could you re-do the mouth, change the hair, add nail polish, and pump up the titties?


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

haha :lol:


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Was I the only one looking for an RLT on the Mona Lisa?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Don1 said:


> Was I the only one looking for an RLT on the Mona Lisa?


Look harder, it is there


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

What's worse is that I did actually go back and have a look.

Damn you Sir!


----------



## David_engineer (Oct 18, 2008)

jobseeker said:


> David_engineer said:
> 
> 
> > I love the overall look of the watch, but I have a moral dilemma - should I buy it when I have my heart set on a 24-hour automatic? Does anybody even -make- a 24-hour automatic movement? I have been searching the web for weeks and have had no success ... So this might be my only hope.
> ...


Oh, it slipped my mind - affordable. I've got three little boys at home, so I'm hoping to find something < $250 US. The movement can't be -that- expensive, can it??


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

David_engineer said:


> jobseeker said:
> 
> 
> > David_engineer said:
> ...


All the 24-hour watches currently available are catalouged on this non-commercial site http://www.24hourwatch.info/ but if you decide against one then RLT watches are great value.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> David_engineer said:
> 
> 
> > jobseeker said:
> ...


what a great site! just bookmarked it


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Agree a non logo (simple and plain) dial would be cool too, with perhaps just RLT England at 6. I actually prefer the old Logo... Perhaps you could sell unbranded ones as parts on the site?


What he said ^

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Movement dilema. :blink:

It's getting harder and harder to obtain Swiss ETA movements, I can get them but the prices have sky rocketed. I'm thinking about fitting the high quality premium Chinese ST18 movement in this new watch which is a direct copy of an ETA.

Comments welcomed.


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Personally, I'd pay extra for the Swiss movement.... I'm yet to see anything copied by the Chinese that is as good as the original.

I base this on cars, watches, electronics....


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Seems more than fair to me; I don't suppose that you have taken any deposits as yet and you are giving everyone fair warning, besides most people with

more than a passing interest in watches know that ETA have been ramping up the prices of late. Just my thoughts.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> Movement dilema. :blink:
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to obtain Swiss ETA movements, I can get them but the prices have sky rocketed. I'm thinking about fitting the high quality premium Chinese ST18 movement in this new watch which is a direct copy of an ETA.
> 
> Comments welcomed.


If you're confident about the quality Roy, that would be good enough for me 

I've had several watches fitted with this movement and they've been fine.

With the right QC there's no reason why it shouldn't be just as good as the Swiss ETA.

Don't the Swiss movements use Chinese made parts anyway?

Cheers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Like he says, if your confidant of the quality then go for it...

Could you sign it 'Woy Tayror ' h34r:

What about the Stellia clone of the 2824?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got a strong suspicion that Rotary now use Chinese movements in at least some of their automatic watches as they no longer have `Swiss Made` or similar on the dials, so if it`s good enough for them why not? :wink2:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Could you sign it 'Woy Tayror ' h34r:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

If your confident with the quality of the movements then go for it Roy.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Swiss if you can do it, try some of your connections imp:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

OK then, bit lateral maybe but......how about making a version with a ETA thermoline (thermo compensated) movement along with the auto? Would not be a "cheap" option being thermoline I guess but it would be unique and bloody accurate!

Just a thought.......Roy?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What would be the approximate additional cost (to the buyer) to have the ETA instead of the Chinese movement?


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

MarkF said:


> What would be the approximate additional cost (to the buyer) to have the ETA instead of the Chinese movement?


+1, since I presume the second-hand value of these would also be materially different with a Swiss movement to a Chinese one.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

oldfogey said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > What would be the approximate additional cost (to the buyer) to have the ETA instead of the Chinese movement?
> ...


why not offer with both - well i mean either as an option.. additional price for Swiss ETA etc


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I think Roy might have been indicating "difficult" to get, rather than "expensive" to get - although I accept that difficult might also eventually translate into "expensive" as well.

I hope Roy might try Sellita or Miyota as an option before selecting a Chinese movement.

Chinese would not my preferred option. I have to say that it would make me wait and see if any owners reported quality problems before I ordered one.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

am starting to wonder if the case is a bit too understated.

re the movement, i am not sure why the movement should be swiss.

any reasonably priced reliable movement will do for starters.

perhaps other options might be nice for those who feel the need to pay slightly more - as already suggested.

not that i can talk really, i like changing crystals and handsets and straps - the cosmetics i suppose.

hey ho, fickle ol' me.

des


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> am starting to wonder if the case is a bit too understated.
> 
> re the movement, i am not sure why the movement should be swiss.
> 
> ...


Gonna be a rush for this :rltb:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I wouldn't have a problem with a Chinese movement. Roy's a watchsmith & if he thinks it'll be perfectly fine & reliable that's good enough for me  . Every other RLT I've had has worked faultlessly, so I doubt he'd put his reputation at risk by choosing to use a potentially problematic movement.

I would like to see that dial in a different shaped case though, maybe RLT69 style or an O&W diver type.

Dave


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it should be in a 20, 36, 40 case with england no uk no bridlington no more lume,no i mean less lume. strewth will it ever fly lets be honest unless it is bespoke you are never going to please the masses. ps could i have my initials on it?


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

So Roy, what news? :rltb:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Another thread I totally missed. :blink:

What a cool sandwich dial. Like Jon said, i'd like to see it in a diver with all that lume on show.

Some of the Chinese mov'ts really seem to be coming along these days after reading the comparison between some of the sea-gull movements and the original eta's over on another forum.


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm. My initial kneejerk reaction is that an 'RLT Watch Co' automatic without an ETA movement is just - wrong! Personally, if I was to consider buying another RLT, the fact that a compromise had been made in the choice of movement to reduce the cost would lessen the distinction and prestige of an RLT and the pleasure of ownership - which is, after all, why we buy watches.

It could be argued that my RLT5 could have been fitted with a 2892 instead of the 2824 which illustrates the age old business dilemma: Best watch for the money = make a more expensive item, but sell fewer, or a cheaper one and sell more (everything else being equal).

So, Roy - if I were you, I wouldn't want to gamble with my hard earned, awesome reputation. I'd want to seriously reconsider why I began watchmaking and why I continue to make watches. I'd want that inner satisfaction of knowing I'm among the best (if not THE best) at what I do. The second and third of Covey's 'Seven Habits' come to mind: Begin with the end in mind, and put first things first - the main thing is to keep the main thing the main thing. If the secret of success and fulfillment is being faithful to your purpose, then only one question remains.

Which all boils down to Ellington's dictum - It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing.

ETA or bust!!

Just my 2p.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Roy,

Is there any possibility of a chronometer movement? I missed out on your Mido-based model and really want a chronometer.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

GaryH said:


> Roy,
> 
> Is there any possibility of a chronometer movement? I missed out on your Mido-based model and really want a chronometer.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Fish Curry n' Ale (Nov 26, 2008)

General dial design = excellent. I like the 3,6,9,12 hours arrangement. Lack of date isn't a problem as I tend to prefer day and date or no date at all.

Excellent clarity and lack of clutter.

Case size = just right.

Case design - ok. I wonder what a matt finish on the case might look like. But then again it is stainless steel

New logo looks good - I like it.

Lume on numbers and hands = definitely. Red second hand is fine. I wonder what a green second hand would look like...

Lume on new RLT logo - looks ok, I'd be happy with lume or no lume (subdued lume might an idea to keep everyone happy). :lol:

It's nice to see that the watch has been assembled in the UK from Swiss parts. A luminous ENGLAND might be OTT though. Agree that small made in England and Swiss Movement under the 6 would be ok.

If a swiss auto or manual is not available, then a nice quartz movement might be a good alternative, like an ETA with a long battery life.

Black leather strap with deployment clasp looks like a good match for this watch.

Nice work! :rltb:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Roy, any update on the '46 ?

I'm hanging onto the money I've set aside, but the temptation to use it is getting hard to control :sadwalk:

Julian (L)


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

So Roy, how is this all going? Not that I have any interest in this at all...


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeh whats going on


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Trying to obtain some movements


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

swift kick up the arse should give you movement lol


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

went movements can be fitted whats your options?


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers Roy.

Spankone, the movements are talked about earlier on in the thread... Basically Swiss ones (Â£Â£), or Chinese...


----------

